# Looking for GSD breeder near Texas



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Would rather an adult than puppy for family protection and house trained.
Any advise?
Thanks!
Flywolf


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I know Eurosport has a kennel in Texas. Others will be able to tell you more.
Here is their website Eurosport K9.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

the owners of Eurosport are good friends of mine. If you look on my website or profile here you will see some of the recent ones I have purchased from them. I would be happy to help you if you would like


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

renee gorgeous pooches, I don't think I've seen your website before)

I'll take a black boy please)


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

thank you! I do have a young black male and once titled I will breed him. He is a big goof right now.... hahaha with ball drive...hahaha


----------

